# Puedo instalar dos fm en una sola torre sin tener problemas



## homebrew (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola a todos esta es una pregunta mas bien didáctica ya que tengo la respuesta, el tema mas bien es para realizar una especie de sondeo entre los integrantes del foro y de paso entre todos compartir opiniones y aprender que en la vida nunca se termina de aprender .

La pregunta es tengo que instalar 2 emisoras de FM de 1kw en la misma torre y las antenas de una y otra emisora estarán a muy poca distancia una de la otra, por un tema de cumplir con la H.M.A. o "altura media de antena" requisito del organismo de contralor en radiodifusión.
Un dato mas un transmisor es con salida a válvula 3cx1500a7 y el otro es de estado sólido banda ancha con mosfets blf278 
cada emisora tiene su juego de dipolos ajustados con gamma mach para cada frecuencia de FM.
Mi pregunta ¿que puede pasar si instalo las dos FM juntas? y si hay un efecto secundario cual es la solución al problema...
Espero sus comentarios con mucho gusto


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 25, 2011)

Poder se puede, suponiendo que la emisora 1 tiene 4 dipolos, esos van en la parte mas alta de la torre y los dipolos de la emisora 2, tienen que ir abajo, por lo menos a 3 metros de distancia... se entiendo?

Saludos!


----------



## homebrew (Feb 25, 2011)

¿y de instalarse estas dos emisoras de fm, se puede producir alguna clase de interferencia mutuamente o a terceros ?


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 25, 2011)

No para nada.. si las antenas estan correctamente instaladas, sin problemas en conectores y demas no debe existir problema alguno, solo que una va a tener mejor cobertura que otra por la diferencia de altura.
Es ensencial como en cualquier equipo broadcast que tengan filtros adecuados para no producir interferencias en el espectro

La verdad que no tengo experiencia poniendo 4 dipolos y 4 dipolos de 2 emisoras en la misma altura (en cara opuestas de la torre), pero calculo que pueden producirse efectos extraños en el lobulo de radiacion.. es solo una teoria, tal vez algun usuario con mas experiencia pueda aclarar ese tema.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola homebrew ,como vos sabes en la vida nada es perfecto,y en electronica y sobre todo en Rf, los es menos aun.poner dos ant en la misma torre ?Poder se puede ,como dice el colega GustyArte, los equipos tienen que estar muy bien ajustados,y con sus filtros correspondientes ,aun asi el aire es un excelente mezclador de fcias,y es comun que se produsca una tercera fcia como resultado del batido de las dos fcias principales ,la cosa es asi por lo general uno de los transmisores ,digamos que transmite en 105.5Mhz ,por defectos de fabricacion ,ajuste,u otras yerbas,puede llegar a irradiar el 2 armonico en este caso  211 Mhz el cual se resta de la fundamental de la otra emisora por ej 98.1Mhz si haces la cuenta tenes que 211 - 98.1 = a  112.9 Mhz y el problema es que de 112 a 136 Mhz es la banda de comunicaciones aeronauticas y nada puede caer arriba de esta,Si esto pasa la unica solucion es poner un filtro comercial pasabanda,el cual no es barato,  o erriesgarse al decomiso  del o los equipos en cuestion. Ahora si las emisoras estan por debajo de los 99Mhz el problema es menor ya que las int caen sobre otras emisoras ,y por lo genaral si la potencia instalada no es muy alta,nadie se queja ya que el espectro por lo menos aqui en la Republica Argentina es un lio,es mas donde yo vivo hay 140 emisoras ,te imaginaras como se escuchan! Bueno espero aver sido de utilidad ,cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar .

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 26, 2011)

Como dice el amigo, pueden suceder varias cosas, por eso nombre que las antenas esten optimas, para evitar intermodulaciones, equipo muy bien ajustado y de marca reconocida para seguridad del instalador.
Tendrias que analizar tambien lo de las frecuencias de trabajo, para evitar lo que dice El Griego.

Salutes


----------



## homebrew (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola colegas asi es tal cual comenta El Griego la intermodulacion, en mi caso como comente tengo un tx en 94.3 mhz con salida a Valvula y el otro tx 90.9 mhz con mosfets y es de banda ancha. ( ideal para reirradiar todo lo que este proximo a el )
las antenas estan a 3 mts una de la otra por un tema de espacio " no hay mas" ya que por debajo de las de fm hay otros sistemas irradiantes para otras bandas de broadcasting.

Entonces tengo 94.3 x 2 = 188.6 mhz  (Ver foto numero 1 )
188.6 - 90.9 = 97.7 mhz

Luego tenemos :  90.9 x 2 = 181.8 mhz
181.8 - 94.3 = 87.5 mhz

Por intermodulacion tendremos en el dial las frecuencias de 87.5 Mhz y 97.7 Mhz, ademas hay otra emisora en la ciudad en 97.3 Mhz a escasos 400 Khz de uno de los productos de intermodulacion antes mencionado, para esto la solucion es el uso de filtros noch o pasabanda.

PD. yo no uso filtros a la salida de los transmisores por un tema de $$$$ si esta pensado a futuro comprarlos.

En la foto numero 1 se puede apreciar el segundo armonico de 94.3 MHZ (188.6 Mhz) las portadoras de video y audio del canal 11 de tv y casi a nivel del piso de ruido un radio enlace en 230 Mhz, las otras fotos son el adaptador para osciloscopio de analizador de espectro TTI de 1 GHz.

Bien mas que una pregunta como mencione al principio este post es para compartir experiencias que de seguro a algun otro colega puede serle util para tener en cuenta lo que es la intermodulacion.

En un futuro post mostrare lo mismo pero en la banda de onda media am.


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 26, 2011)

@homebrew tenes unos hermosos chiches para tus mediciones... te felicito


----------



## elgriego (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola homebrew,te digo, lo mismo que GustyArte ,que buenos instrumentos,que interesante ese adaptador! se conseguira  por estos pagos,La verdad el analizador de espectro sigue siendo una asignatura pendiente en mi vida,quizas algun dia pueda tener unos pesos extras y comprarme uno.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola GustyArte y El Griego gracias por sus comentarios, si realmente es un lindo chiche y una opcion mas economica que un analizador de espectro standar .
A la pregunta si se consige el adaptador de analizador de espectro por estos lados del mundo si este lo compre aca en mi pais,  este ya tiene unos 8 años o algo mas.
Se que hay otro modelo de la misma marca que llega hasta 250 mhz que es bastante mas economico y para fm y tv estaria optimo. el mio en su epoca y era todo una novedad costo 1kD
Vi en un post en este foro   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/analizador-espectro-rf-nueva-electronica-21149/  donde hay circuitos y preguntas sobre uno publicado por nueva electronica, lastima no tener circuito de este , pero por lo que pude comparar es basicamente similar al de nueva electronica .
Seguro esto puede ser un aliciente para armar el de N.E.

Saludos y a las ordenes por cualquier consulta.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 4, 2011)

En respuestas concretas, si. Pero hay que asumir que se estaran retransmitiendo las dos emisoras mutuamente. Aca en mi ciudad, acaban de instalar (cambiaron de torre) en la misma torre en donde hay una 97.3, las antenas de una 94.5. Las antenas estan dispuestas para que esten en caras opuestas de la torre y ademas estén entre medio del arreglo de cada conjunto de dipolos. O sea, las antenas no tienen separacion una arriba de otra, sino que estás ''entrecruzadas'' de modo que no se miren en si. De esta manera se intermodulan cada frecuencia. usando el calculo de Homebrew, logro coincidir con las interferencias que existen en la banda fm.

La 97.3 crea intermodulacion en el 100.1 (*97.3X2=194.6-94.5 = 100.1*)
La 94.5 crea intermodulacion en el 91.7  (*94.5X2=189.0-97.3 = 91.7*)


----------



## elgriego (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola mumish ,como estas?. y alguno de los responsables de la 100.1 y la 91.7,en caso de que existan emisoras en estas fcias, se quejaron por estas interferencias ? o les da lo mismo.
Sin ir mas lejos te cuento que en este preciso momento estoy escuchando una emisora en 120,950Mhz ,y la misma transmite en 89.9Mhz Quizas tenga mal ajustado el equipo..........jajajaja

Saludos el griego-


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2011)

hola griego, te cuento que no han reclamado por las intermodulaciones, pero si que son molestas, sobre todo cuando quiero cambiar con mi celular entre emisora y emisora, porque justo las detecta como si fueran emisoras comunes. el producto de las intermodulaciones estan adyacentes la 91.7 cerca de la 91.9 y la 100.1 a la 99.9 respectivamente, solo hay 200khz de separacion entre ellas. Pero no son las unicas! en el 105.5 hay otra mas y una que esta por entre los 86.9 mhz segun calcule, esa ultima no me he atrevido a sintonizarla, pero voy a buscar el mp4 que tiene banda japonesa para poder escuchar por debajo de los 87.5 mhz.

99.3x2=198.6-93.1=105.5 mhz
93.1x2=186.2-99.3=86.9 mhz

Todas las intermodulaciones aqui presentes tienen una potencia considerable, segun aproximo se estan retransmitiendo aproximadamente unos 3 a 5 watts por cada producto. 
La interferencia del 91.7 y el 100.1 parte de una sola torre en donde esta la 97.3, la 94.5 y además hay otra emisora con unos 100w de potencia que esta en el 99,9. O sea, 3 emisoras en una sola torre! Con esto queda completamente dicho que si queremos instalar 10 emisoras en una sola torre, se puede siempre y cuando la torre no se valla a caer! jajaja


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 7, 2011)

Sacando de lado el tema de la intermudulacion, que puede producirse tanto por tener 2 o mas emisoras en una misma torre como tambien con antenas distantes pero con equipos de mucha potencia... que sucede con los diagramas de radacion que producen las antenas? cualquier elemento parasito que no este bien calculado en distancia en el dipolo va a alterar ese diagrama.. como lo hace la torre misma en dipolos verticales standar.

El planteo del post es si se puede colocar.. llegamos a la conclusion que si pero puede suceder que el diagrama de radacion se altere probocando tal vez menos cobertura


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 7, 2011)

Es posible de lo que digas GustyArte, Si instalas mas de una emisora en una sola torre, se comienzan a mezclar y restar armonicos y frecuencias, produciendo molestas interferencias debido que cada emisora esta poco distante a la otra.

Acerca de diagramas de radiacion, no deberian alterarse ni perder cobertura por eso, creo* que no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola   mumish13   te comento que el apilamiento de antenas de otras emisoras y otros objetos próximo a las antenas  si deforman el lóbulo de irradiación de la emisora. 
Restando alcance hacia determinados lugares 
Hay que entender como se comporta la rf al ser irradiada desde una antena, esta a muy grandes rasgos y con una comparación muy simple a fin de poder mencionar en un post, es como si fuera la luz de una lamparilla que esta colgando a una altura  x , si colocamos un objeto cerca de la lamparilla este produce una sombra , esa sombra es el equivalente a restarle señal a una determinada zona...
 Otro ejemplo de como funciona la rf es comparandola con  los faroles de un auto estos tienen un espejo parabólico para concentrar toda la luz en una determinada dirección y conseguir mayor potencia,
En rf para tener mas potencia se apilan antenas o elementos caso de una antena yagi para concentrar toda la potencia en una determinada dirección.
Para cálculos teóricos se usa la Antena isotrópica que es un irradiante o antena perfecta que irradia en todas las direcciones de igual forma como si fuera una "lamparilla o lámpara" según la terminología de cada zona, esta antena es una antena imaginaria solo para fines de cálculos o estudios ya que en la practica no existe una antena perfecta que irradie en todas las direcciones de igual forma.
Hay que tener presente que las antenas son elementos pasivos y por lo tanto no amplifican la radiofrecuencia, sino que mediante arreglos especiales o configuraciones podemos restar rf de ciertos puntos para concentrarla hacia otra zona de mayor interés " eso es un sistema direccional caso 2 , 4 ,6 ,8 dipolos o una yagi de 5 elementos por ejemplo.
Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los objetos que esten proximo a nuestras antenas por eso se utilizan aisladores para las riendas a fin de minimizar el efecto sobre el lóbulo de irradiación de la emisora.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 7, 2011)

He leido acerca de lo que escribiste y tienes bastante razón, yo cuando tuve mi emisora de fm con 1 watt de salida, tenia solo 1 dipolo y su respectivo mástil. Me di cuenta que ese mastil hacia de reflector y que, como tu dices, alteraba el lobulo de radiacion. Mi antena la tenia con el boom hacia el suroeste y con el mastil en contra, me fije en que hacia esa direccion la señal era mas intensa que en los extremos hacia donde estaba apuntada. 
Otra cosa que me fije es que hay una emisora con 4 dipolos con gama y con 1KW que tiene sus antenas con el boom apuntado al sur y con la torre en contra. Tiene hacia el sur una alcance de unos 80 km +/- y hacia el norte tiene solo unos 20k. Raro, pero cierto....

Por cierto que no me fije bien antes de comentar, acerca de los objetos que estan cerca de una antena.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 8, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola a todos esta es una pregunta mas bien didáctica ya que tengo la respuesta, el tema mas bien es para realizar una especie de sondeo entre los integrantes del foro y de paso entre todos compartir opiniones y aprender que en la vida nunca se termina de aprender .
> 
> La pregunta es tengo que instalar 2 emisoras de FM de 1kw en la misma torre y las antenas de una y otra emisora estarán a muy poca distancia una de la otra, por un tema de cumplir con la H.M.A. o "altura media de antena" requisito del organismo de contralor en radiodifusión.
> Un dato mas un transmisor es con salida a válvula 3cx1500a7 y el otro es de estado sólido banda ancha con mosfets blf278
> ...




Si se puede en la medida que cada transmisor tenga los circuitos adecuados, que las frecuencias  sean las permitidas con su separacion entre estacion y sus potencias. Los receptores discriminaran las estaciones. Distinto seria si hablamos de una repetidora donde en la misma torre tenemos dos antenas la de TX y RX


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola el brujo coincido en lo referente a la calidad del equipamiento ,en los filtros etc ,pero en eso de ............Frecuencias permitidas,en las grandes ciudades ,en la Republica Argentina ? Te cuento que atiendo un par de radios ubicadas en la terraza de un edificio,centrico de mi ciudad . y estas son las fcias instaladas en dicha terraza  87.9-88.1-89.7-93.7-94.5-98.1-101.5-102.9-105.5-107.7Mhz ademas de otros servicios como microondas ,tel celular ,e internet por radio, todo esto en un espacio de 6 metros cuadrados ,con torres soportando hasta tres emisoras,debo decir que la cnc nos visita a menudo jajaja

Saludos el griego.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 9, 2011)

Estaria bueno subas una foto de la torre o mastil donde entran las 10 emisoras que nombras, solo por curiosidad.
¿Cuantos dipolos usa cada radio?
saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2011)

Griego, lindo enjambre de RF tenes ahi arriba.. bien ahi.. yo hace 25 años que no subo a una torre..


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya los que viven en la parte mas cercana a las antenas, siempre tienen toda la comida ''calientita lista para servir''a cualquier hora además de las personas que estan ademas doraditas jajajaj   con esas 10 emisoras de radio (minimo 1kW), las antenas de celular con 20 celulas cada una tirando 10W, mas el internet por radio con unos 5-10W... no es necesario tener un microondas o una cocina para cocinar cualquier cosa!

Como se las ingenian para instalar todos los tramisores y antenas en tal espacio de 6x6?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2011)

Hay que diferenciar entre Radiación ionizante y no ionizante


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

Obviamente, las mas altas, las mas ionizantes y las mas peligrosas, aunque me imagino vivir entre toda esa ''majamama'' de interferencias en donde simplemente la tele no se ve y las radios que provengan de otra parte no se oigan... 

Pero sin lugar a dudas cualquier onda de radio a alta potencia podria ser perjudicial para la salud.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola a todos ,realmente es una suerte no vivir en ese lugar ,pero de la rf no se salva nadie y  a dos cuadras de casa tengo otro edificio copado por claro y movistar ,asi que tengo rf atravesandome hasta cuando duermo ,bien colega homebrew aqui tienes las fotos de la terraza, en cuanto al cuarto de los equipòs hay tres,  uno mide  2,50 mts por 2,00 ,aqui hay instalados  7 transmisores ,2 de un 1kw ,3 de 250 w ,1 de 500w y otro de 1,5kw,en otro cuartito hay un equipo de 250 ,y en el tercero hay dos equipos de 1kw y 2,5kw el otro.


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 9, 2011)

Acaso es el edificio "pepsi" de mdp?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 9, 2011)

no me veo viviendo en ese edificio... 
Yo estoy a 250m del sitio de transmisiones de las intermodulaciones (91.7 y 100.1) y otras emisoras más, además de antenas de celular, y otras. Pronto subo el cerro a donde las antenas (que estan cerca de mi casa) y subo las fotos de como estan distribuidas cada antena y transmisora.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola fmcaos, es uno mas centrico,saca tus conclusiones ,zona de la peatonal,aunque  el palacio cosmos tambien es otro emjambre y ni hablemos de manantiales.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola elgriego gracias por subir  las fotos  muy claras de cual es el panorama por esos lados, ademas me imagino la de situaciones que se daran cuando es mas de un tecnico de diferentes empresas el que tiene esas emisoras a su cargo, siempre hay algun roce hi hi 
En norteamerica se estila para lugares que concentran muchas emisoras como las cimas de las montañas y otros lugares, nombrar un director general el cual cordina y supervisa cualquier conflicto de intermodulacion o interferencias entre las emisoras de un mismo sitio.

Por lo que veo en las fotos no solo aca hay torreros kamikaze, esas torres estan para caer de un momento a otro el oxido las trae a mal traer.

Nuevamente gracias gran aporte ilustrativo el tuyo.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola homebrew,como estas ,si se dan situaciones ,pero entre los titulares de las radios ,los tecnicos solo asesoramos y reparamos ,y nos conocemos ,ya que somos pocos ,Igualmente la ultima palabra la tiene la C.N.C Comision Nacional De Comunicaciones ,y si ellos te bajan el pulgar nadie dice nada ,se compra lo que haga falta ,para poder seguir transmitiedo ,ya que este edificio se encuentra en el microcentro de la ciudad y su terraza esta a 120Mts sobre el nivel del mar ,por lo que te imaginaras que nadie quiere bajarse,ya que quien este a esa altura ,ademas de tener alcance y llegar a zonas como Villa gesell,balcarce ,o hasta la entrada de necochea,es casi imposible que alguna otra radio, se le quiera poner al lado.Ya que en este momento hay mas de 140 emisoras en el aire,y hay canales ocupados hasta por 5 emisoras ubicadas en diferentes barrios y todas transmiten con potencias de  500w para arriba.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 10, 2011)

Barbaridad que caos  es espectro por esos lados por acá esta relativamente tranquilo a lo sumo hay 3 legales y 4 piratas por el momento.
Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Aqui tambien es tranquilo el espectro, hay 18 radios en este momento, todas legales. Salvo una que es de barrio que es pirata, transmite desde el sector bajo de mi ciudad y tiene 1 watt de salida.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Aqui tambien es tranquilo el espectro, hay 18 radios en este momento, todas legales. Salvo una que es de barrio que es pirata, transmite desde el sector bajo de mi ciudad y tiene 1 watt de salida.



Y la pirata sobremodula alguna de las no piratas? con un 1watt no molesta, bueno depende donde estan fisicamente las otras



mumish13 dijo:


> no me veo viviendo en ese edificio...
> Yo estoy a 250m del sitio de transmisiones de las intermodulaciones (91.7 y 100.1) y otras emisoras más, además de antenas de celular, y otras. Pronto subo el cerro a donde las antenas (que estan cerca de mi casa) y subo las fotos de como estan distribuidas cada antena y transmisora.



Si vivis en el mismo edifico es donde mas protegido estas!.. para abajo no irradian..


----------



## fmcaos (Mar 10, 2011)

No se si estas mas protegido si estas en el mismo edificio, aqui hay una nota sobre el edificio alas de capital federal    http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/elpais/1-131266-2009-09-06.html
Copien el link y leanlo. Dicen que la señal bajaba a los pisos inferiores por la cañería de ventilación o aire acondicionado!! Y por último, muy cómico cuando el tecnico se da cuenta que tenía las pilas bajas. jajajaja


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Y la pirata sobremodula alguna de las no piratas? con un 1watt no molesta, bueno depende donde estan fisicamente las otras
> 
> 
> 
> Si vivis en el mismo edifico es donde mas protegido estas!.. para abajo no irradian..



La pirata tiene un sonido de por si con una pobre calidad de audio, mal ecualizado y además sobremodulado. Está bastante distante a las demás, asi que no sobremodula las que si estan legales. Su antena (al parecer) esta bastante deficiente porque algunos días tiene mas alcance que otros...

Saludos.



fmcaos dijo:


> No se si estas mas protegido si estas en el mismo edificio, aqui hay una nota sobre el edificio alas de capital federal    http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/elpais/1-131266-2009-09-06.html
> Copien el link y leanlo. Dicen que la señal bajaba a los pisos inferiores por la cañería de ventilación o aire acondicionado!! Y por último, muy cómico cuando el tecnico se da cuenta que tenía las pilas bajas. jajajaja



La señal baja tambien si las antenas de las emisoras son de polarizacion circular. Se introducen a casi cualquier cosa....


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2011)

fmcaos dijo:


> No se si estas mas protegido si estas en el mismo edificio, aqui hay una nota sobre el edificio alas de capital federal    http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/elpais/1-131266-2009-09-06.html
> Copien el link y leanlo. Dicen que la señal bajaba a los pisos inferiores por la cañería de ventilación o aire acondicionado!! Y por último, muy cómico cuando el tecnico se da cuenta que tenía las pilas bajas. jajajaja



Mira la potencia de las antenas de TV..


----------



## elgriego (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola a todos, y no olvidemos que todos estos simpaticos muchachos ,salen al aire con pot superiores a los 25kw ,recuerdo el caso de la antena de radio disney en capital ,que al comenzar sus emisiones habia instalado dos equipos sumados de 25kw ,si la memoria no me falla eran marca IA Electronica.y los dipolos originales, de la anterior radio que operaba en esa frecuencia debido a esta nueva pot  instalada se derretian ,es mas  se podian juntar los pedasitos de bronce que goteaban,hasta que cambiaron el sistema irradiante por unas jampro y asunto solucionado.

Mas alla de todo me parece que estamos en una situacion de a ver quien la tiene mas larga,y me parece que si se respetaran los niv de modulacion y se asignaran zonas de servicio ,nos evitariamos esta situacion  actual de estar pasados de Rf ,no se quizas este equivocado ,es solo una idea .

Atte El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola el griego te pregunto se continuan fabricando los equipos IA Electronica , hace años me toco luchar con 2 transmisores de am pwm uno de 500 con irf540 si mal no recuerdo y el otro de 1kw con irfp250


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Cuando fui a Santiago (Chile) y subi el cerro San Cristobal, vi que casi todas esas antenas que habian eran Jampro, salvo algunas de polarizacion helicoidal; dipolos simples? simplemente un mito, ahi no valen. Iban todas en agrupaciones de 4, 6 y hasta 8 jampro para una sola radio.
En mi ciudad se acostumbra a usar dipolos simples con gamma, helicoidales, yagi, etc. Hay una emisora en el 98.5 que trabaja desde una ''casa estudio'', no es pirata, ahi mismo tienen la antena y trabaja una Jampro en una torre de unos 15m. Trabaja con 500W y cubre casi como emisoras que usan agrupaciones de 4 dipolos simples con 1kW, un poco menos si. Tienen otra Jampro que la tienen en un pequeño mastil y a mi parecer no la usan, la podria sugerir para que la agrupen con la que esta actualmente instalada y tendrian el doble de ganancia.... Cuantos km suponen que con 2 jampro podria tener la radio usando 500W, trabajando desde un alto hacia terreno llano? (sabiendo que en este momento tienen aprox 30km de alcance)

Homebrew, ese transmisor de 500w cuantos irf540 tenia? y el de 1kw con irfp250?

emm me ganaste el puesto de mi post


----------



## homebrew (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola mumish13 el IA de 500 watts si mal no recuerdo tenia modulo mas bien eran tarjetas una junto a la otra con 4 u 8  mosfets cada una irf540 eran como 16 tarjetas de rf tendría que fijarme porque tengo el circuito de los dos equipos.
El de 1kw tenia el mismo tamaño que el de 500 w pero solo 3 módulos de rf con 8 mosfets IRFP250 en rf y 2 en modulación, además tenia un sistema en cada modulo algo similar a los Continental Lensa de Chile que indica si el modulo esta conduciendo a pleno, normal, o bajo mediante unos Leds bicolores.
Recuerdo que la construcción era muy rudimentaria en todos sus aspectos.
En mi opinión en AM y fabricado en este rincón del planeta, como los ADEMA no hay 
Me pasaron el dato de una fabrica en Porto Alegre que estaría sacando muy buenos y modernos TX para AM pero aun no les metí el destornillador diabólico ja ja.
Brasil produce principalmente transmisores de FM y TV.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola a todos ,hola nuevamente homebrew,si los equipos se siguen fabricando pero la empresa ahora se llama LIE Laboratorios de Ingenieria Electronica srl ( supongo que se cambiaron el nombre por cuestiones impositivas ,algo muy comun por estos pagos),por si no lo sabias y segun me conto un viejo operador de plantas transmisoras de Am ,que ya partio hace algun tiempo"Don daniel Pulido...Adema es un desprendimiento de I.A Electronica.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 11, 2011)

OK gracias por la informacion, siempre es bueno saber un poco de la historia de cada fabricante.
Dejo una captura de la situacion espectral en fm por aca en mi ciudad.

saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola homebrew,pero que maravilla ese espectro ,hay lugar ,como para 30 emisoras mas,jajaja,ahora hablando en serio,en que parte de la Republica Oriental Del Uruguay estas?.

Saludos El Griego


----------



## homebrew (Mar 11, 2011)

JA ja claro que si hay lugar para mas emisoras, yo estoy en Treinta y tres nor-este del Uruguay


----------



## amd56 (Mar 12, 2011)

Amigos, muy interesante el tema.

Hermosas, pero terrorificas fotos, de excelente calidad, por cierto. Ya me imagino el lio cuando alguien tenga que hacer una mantencion ahi.  Habria que ser como uno de los famosos Kamicaze japoneses (¿asi se escribe?) que le dejan toda la remuneracion a la familia y asegurada de por vida. Yo creo que hay que tener una valentia similar para trabajar ahi. No se si se estilara el bajar trasmisores de todas las estaciones presentes ahi para poder hacer algun trabajo.

En cuanto a la pregunta inicial de colocar dos estaciones enuna misma torre,  ¿serviria un diplexor?


Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola amd56,quizas lo mas problematico es ,que el cuarto de transmisores es tan chico que uno se da vuelta ,o apoya el maletin en algun lugar y saca alguna radio del aire.otra cosa que complica es que al existir tantos equipos juntos se induce rf en las demas antenas ,falseando las lecturas de roe y en algunos casos,provocando el disparo de dichas protecciones ,otra cosa es que cualquier instrumento de medicion ,ve falseadas sus lecturas y en algunos casos quedan inoperantes ,caso de los tester digitales.


----------



## amd56 (Mar 12, 2011)

Uyyyyy, ya me imagino lo que comentas, o sea, ademas hay que tener habilidades de contorsionista.

Gracias amigo por la respuesta.

Un abrazo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 19, 2011)

Aqui estan las fotos de las antenas... enfatizo la de la interferencia del 91.7 y el 100.1, son las tres primeras. Los dos dipolos que estan a la derecha en lo mas alto de la torre son las de la 99.9, al lado, a la izquierda, el enfase de 4 dipolos es la de la 94.5. Más abajo a la derecha estan las antenas de la 97.3, Esa es la config que les mencioné anteriormente.
La ultima foto que subi es la de la 102.1 fm, tiene el ultimo dipolo de un arreglo de 4 (yagi de 3 elementos) como ven, un poco caído, apunta casi al suelo, afecta en el alcance final? afecta el patrón de radiación? sino para (tratar) de ir a arreglarlo... (no tomen en cuenta el dipolo simple que hay más abajo)


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola mumish13,por supuesto que afecta ,en el diagrama de radiacion,pero si la potencia es alta y no hay muchas emisoras saturando el dial ,pasa desapercibido ,quizas se vea afectado en distancia ,pero con la rf a veces todo es un misterio.jajaja.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2011)

El problema no son las antenas en la misma torreta sino la capacidad del receptor para poder manejar ambas señales proximas "fuertes" sin empezar el producto "indeseado".

Problema que se deriva de igual forma del Q y BW del filtro de entrada.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 19, 2011)

No es tanto por eso anthony, cada señal tiende a ''mezclar'' y ''restar'' los 2ºs armónicos para generar la intermodulacion o frecuencia producto. Las escucho incluso a 6 km de donde empieza la emisión, donde la señal no es fuerte como al lado de las torres. Los receptores que se ''sobrecargan'' de señal comienzan a escuchar solamente interferencias y radios en distintos puntos dial y en varias veces. No dejan escuchar emisoras de otros lados.

Cuando tuve mi radio de 1 watt tambien tenía intermodulacion a pesar que estaba a 300m de las antenas que mostre en las imagenes, con la gran diferencia que mi radio no tuvo filtros de salida... Es cosa de armónicos. Estaba en el 95.7 y si hacemos el calculo de la intermodulacion que estaba en el 94.1 tendria la otra frecuencia intermodulante en el 97.3

Griego, la radio que mostre (102.1) funciona con 250W, al ser poca potencia y tener esa antena yagi direccionada ''al piso'' puede tener significativas perdidas de alcance? al parecer si... el dial tiene muchas radios (18) pero no está saturado.

Saludos! (a los dos )


----------



## rofa (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola, les dejo mi consulta lei mucho, a ver si me dan una mano, estube viendo un edificio que ya tiene una torre con 8 dipolos, por lo que lei con agregarle a esa misma torre 2 tramos mas, como para tener 6 metros mas de torrre, le podria poner 4 dipolos, estarian separados aprox 3 metros y medio casi 4. Cuanto puede afectar esto a la transmicion, va orientada en otra posicion inclusive, la que esta esta apuntda al norte y la mia iria al sudoeste. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 5, 2011)

Les cuento que el tercer tramo de la 102.1, con un viento fuerte tambien se volteó... inclusive solo cuelga de un alambre que lo sostiene!! pero aún asi no pierden alcance, o algo... para que vamos a andar con mentiras jaja


----------



## elgriego (Jul 5, 2011)

rofa dijo:


> Hola, les dejo mi consulta lei mucho, a ver si me dan una mano, estube viendo un edificio que ya tiene una torre con 8 dipolos, por lo que lei con agregarle a esa misma torre 2 tramos mas, como para tener 6 metros mas de torrre, le podria poner 4 dipolos, estarian separados aprox 3 metros y medio casi 4. Cuanto puede afectar esto a la transmicion, va orientada en otra posicion inclusive, la que esta esta apuntda al norte y la mia iria al sudoeste. desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola rofa ,mas alla de que se va a producir alguna alteracion en el diagrama de irradiacion,tenes que tener muy presente ,que va a aparecer ,otra fcia debido a la interaccion entre la emisora que ya esta y la tuya,hay que procurar que esta nueva fcia ,producto de la intermodulacion de las portadoras, no caiga sobre ningun servicio de seguridad,o Frecuencias aeronauticas .

Saludos.


----------



## rofa (Jul 5, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola rofa ,mas alla de que se va a producir alguna alteracion en el diagrama de irradiacion,tenes que tener muy presente ,que va a aparecer ,otra fcia debido a la interaccion entre la emisora que ya esta y la tuya,hay que procurar que esta nueva fcia ,producto de la intermodulacion de las portadoras, no caiga sobre ningun servicio de seguridad,o Frecuencias aeronauticas .
> 
> Saludos.



mis preguntas son bastante basicas ya que tengo muy pocos conocimientos sobre esto pero antes que llamar a un instalador queria saber un poco, otra pregunta si monto una torre al lado de la que ya esta, tendria los mismos problemas?


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola rofa,cuales son las frecuencias y niveles de potencia de la radio existente y la que pensas instalar?

en que parte del mundo estas,el espectro radioelectrico esta muy saturado de radios?

Saludos.


----------



## rofa (Jul 6, 2011)

la frecuencia de la mia es 91.1 y potencia de 300w, la otra no lo se, lo estoy tratande de averiguar. estoy en moron, zona oeste del gran buenos aires, y si esta bastante saturado. Igual se encuentran frecuncias libres.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola rofa,la cuenta se saca asi ,por lo general se resta, del 2 Armonico de una de las  emisoras ,la fundamental de la otra ,ej supongamos una emisora ,que transmite en 103,3 Mhz ,bien el 2 armonico es el doble de esa frecuencia,es decir 206,6 Mhz a esto le restas la fundamental de la tuya por ej 91,1 Mhz,el resultado es 115,5 Mhz ,significa que es muy probable ,que en este punto del espectro se escuchen las dos emisoras mezcladas ,se debe tener cuidado con esta porcion del espectro debido,a que la misma corresponde a la banda y servicios de aeronavegacion,por lo general cuando existe la necesidad ,que varias fcias convivan en un mismo edificio se buscan ,que las mismas utilizen fcias inferiores a 98,1,de no ser posible esto y si la terraza no permite ,alejar las torres,hasta evitar la interaccion ,deben utilizarse filtros pasabanda,o verselas con la C.N.C. jaja

Saludos.


----------



## rofa (Jul 6, 2011)

muchas gracias por la informacion elgriego, voy a averiguar cual es la frecuencia de la otra radio, y hacer bien los calculos, cuanto se deberian alejar una torre de la otra mas o menos, para no tener problemas.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 6, 2011)

Griego, aeronavegacion no va en AM? La pregunta es si te altera en la recepcion por proximidad entrando la otra portadora saturando al receptor o si los oyentes en su radio de accion seran perjudicados?

Que lobulo tiene en angulo vertical? generalmente hay un cono de sombra, o no?


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola amigo brujo,te dire por experiencia que cuando surge un problema de estos ,en los edificios en los que atiendo radios ,por lo general el denunciante es la policia,o alguna aeronave privada,que ve bloqueadas sus fcias, salpicadas en la zona centrica ,que es donde estan la mayoria de las plantas transmisoras.Tambien hay casos de estaciones que han bloqueado los sistemas de aeronavegacion V.O.R. e I.L.S ,por caer en las fcias asignadas a esos sistemas. por supuesto ,que en aeronavegacion se utiliza vhf ,modulada en am ,pero en lo referente a los receptores de los aviones etc , ninguno es capas 
de separar en su entrada una señaL que muchas veces supera los 3 o 4 volt,En la zona proxima a los edificios,para mal de peores la mayoria de las plantas ,estan en plena peatonal,av colon ,altura de la plaza colon , manantiales,Bristol center,etc ,con estos niveles de señal ,no hay filtro de entrada en el receptor capas de rachazarlos ,digamos que es como tratar de hablar donde hay 50 gritando.

Pd En realidad en un sistema irradiante hay varios lobulos de emision ,por cuestiones practicas se considera que es unico,con respecto al cono de sombra existe en la diereccion en la que se encuentra emplazda la torre,supuestamentey hablando en criollo pal lado de atras no deberia emitir ,o deberia estar muy atenuado ,pero te puedo decir ,que en la practica existe irradiacion menor ,pero existe ,por supuesto que estamos hablando de torres con caras que no superan los 40 cmt,no son las torres grosas,habituales en telefonia celular o las de las estaciones de alta pòtencia,hace algun tiempo me comentaba el ingeniero de radio disney ,que la torre que tenian en el edificio de obras publicas en A.M.B.A. ,se veia afectada por la torre de un canaL de tv ,que les impedia llegar al parque de la costa,y salian con 40Kw.

Estimado amigo la rf a veces es un misterio Vio!

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 6, 2011)

Digo en una antena polarizacion vertical con respecto a la torre misma o su edificio tiene su cono de sombra. Al menos en lo que esoy trabajando yo 2.4 ghz lo tienen, 12o a 15o depende el equipo/antena.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola ,en ese caso ,el lobulo de irradiacion es bastante critico ,una cosa es un dipolo de media onda en 100mhz ,que sumados en una formacion colineal se abre bastante Mas de 90º y otra es 2400 Mhz, En el terreno de las microondas la propagacion es punto a punto, si pones una parabola a 45 mts la otra deberia estar a la misma altura,por supuesto que tiene ajustes de polarizacion,pero el comportamiento es casi como si se tratara de un espejo ,por eso es tan critico el ajuste, digamos que si no fuera asi podriamos poner una antena de tv por satelite,apuntando para cualquier lugar y recibiria igual ,de acuerdo a mi humilde experiencia,cuando vos le pones una caja de herramientas frente a una de las antenas que podes ver entre mis fotos ,le tiras el sistema al cuerno,asi de critico es.

Con respecto a la torre o un edificio ,sobre el cual estuviera emplazada esta antena ,no deberia afectar ,en gran medida su angulo de emision .

Pero al mejor cazador se le escapa la liebre.

Saludos.


----------



## Rene Felgueras (Sep 24, 2022)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola a todos esta es una pregunta mas bien didáctica ya que tengo la respuesta, el tema mas bien es para realizar una especie de sondeo entre los integrantes del foro y de paso entre todos compartir opiniones y aprender que en la vida nunca se termina de aprender .
> 
> La pregunta es tengo que instalar 2 emisoras de FM de 1kw en la misma torre y las antenas de una y otra emisora estarán a muy poca distancia una de la otra, por un tema de cumplir con la H.M.A. o "altura media de antena" requisito del organismo de contralor en radiodifusión.
> Un dato mas un transmisor es con salida a válvula 3cx1500a7 y el otro es de estado sólido banda ancha con mosfets blf278
> ...


Hola..se puede 2 transmisores 2 antenas calibradas y usar un mismo dial en ambos transmisores..funciona??. Mejora la covertura? ..o no funciona se interrumpen entre ambas señales??.. okey espero ansioso tu comentario.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2022)

¿Esperas ansioso en un hilo de hace once años?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2022)

Rene Felgueras dijo:


> Hola..se puede 2 transmisores 2 antenas calibradas y usar un mismo dial en ambos transmisores..funciona??. Mejora la covertura? ..o no funciona se interrumpen entre ambas señales??.. okey espero ansioso tu comentario.


? Podrias sener mas claro en tu enquietude amigo , quieres funcionar dos transmissores con antena distinta en misma torre y misma frequenzia de operación ?


----------



## radium98 (Sep 24, 2022)

no se equivoca , quiere transmitir con dos transmisores de la misma copia y potencias y antena desde el mismo lugar . esto es lo que no entiendo . seguro que no ,
para lo otro puede preguntar tristemente elgri r.i.p


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 24, 2022)

Rene Felgueras dijo:


> Hola..se puede 2 transmisores 2 antenas calibradas y usar un mismo dial en ambos transmisores..funciona??. Mejora la covertura? ..o no funciona se interrumpen entre ambas señales??.. okey espero ansioso tu comentario.


Hola...Si quieres mejorar la cobertura de la estación o mejoras el equipo o la potencia o el cable que interconecta a la antena o colocas una antena con mejor patrón de radiación para lo que quieres o la ubicación/altura sobre el terreno o todas/todos ellos/ellas juntas o parciales y no te complicas con "inventos raros".

Poder, se puede pero los resultados positivos no están garantizados y los negativos, tarde o temprano se harán presente(intermodulaciones, interferencias a otros servicios, desfasajes/desplazamiento de frecuencias dispares en los equipos, disparo de protecciones, etc).

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Sep 24, 2022)

.


DIsculpen, lean bien lo que expreso: 



Rene Felgueras dijo:


> Hola..se puede 2 transmisores 2 antenas calibradas y* usar un mismo dial *en ambos transmisores..funciona??. Mejora la covertura? ..o no funciona se interrumpen entre ambas señales??.. okey espero ansioso tu comentario.



O sea en *la misma frecuencia* !!!!, supongo que cree que así duplicará la potencia y/o el alcance de la emisora.

Por lo tanto a mi me da la impresión que no tiene nada de conocimientos de RF.





Salu2.-


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 11, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> DIsculpen, lean bien lo que expreso:
> ...


No me queda claro si lo que pretende es emitir en la misma frecuencia el mismo programa en dos puntos distantes entre sí o emitir con dos transmisores en la misma frecuencia desde el mismo sitio, siendo esto último una barbaridad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> No me queda claro si lo que pretende *es emitir en la misma frecuencia el mismo programa en dos puntos distantes* entre sí o emitir con dos transmisores en la misma frecuencia desde el mismo sitio, siendo esto último una barbaridad.


Eso seria hasta factible desde que obedecidos las seguintes reglas : la frequenzia de los dos ( o mas ) transmissores tengan su generación sincronizada (enlazada)  por un padrón GPS ( generalmente 10MHz o 1pulso por segundo ) , lo indice de modulación FM tiene que sener obrigatoriamente lo mas preciso ( cercano ) possible entre todos transmissores envolvidos , lo programa de Audio ezactamente sincronizados en tienpo y fase , tono piloto del encoder estereo tanbien sincronizados con lo padrón GPS.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

